# 223 vs 243



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

I am looking to hunt both yotes and hogs. I am leaning towards the 243. Any reason I should go with the 223? I am not looking to save the pelts as I hunt in Alabama.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No reason what so ever buy the .243 or bigger.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Matt kills everything with a .243 ! Have heard great things about the round. Good luck !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One plus I see for the .223 is the low cost of surplus ammo.

The .243 has a lot more energy and velocity than a .223. Bullet choices for a .243 range from 55gr varmint style to 105gr big game bullets


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

If your not worried about pelts, definetly go with 243 i think its one of the best all around rounds ever develpoed if kept within its limits.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would go .243 without question if you dont care about hide damage.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

243


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Even go up to 6.5/260 dia. and be really suprised.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks all. I thought I might have been missing something about the 223.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Your welcome. 223 is also a good round but I think for what you want the 243 is a much better choice


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said, poe.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

as said before, 223 is a great round. probably my favorite for coyotes but for what you are going to do with it the 243 would be better suited for the job.


----------



## cory76044 (Mar 17, 2011)

hornaday has a new varmint round 4000 fps in a 243


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been loading 55gr Nosler BT's to that and then some for a few years now. I have a Ruger M77MKII with a 1in 9.25 twist some guns won't shoot them great and one acquaintance told me they self destructed from his Remington at that speed. They are devastating to Prairie dogs, cutting them in half with a good hit. Close range hits on coyotes can do damage also.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL don Id love to see that damage on a prairie dog. Thats smokin.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was awesome ! I won the gut splattering contest that day !


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

AR mil-spec lower. .223 upper for coyote and buy a matching 6.8 spc upper for hogs. Don't think 6.8 is enough gun? Just double tap 'em.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't know why anyone would think that, plenty of guys shoot alot smaller less powerful pills at them.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

Benbibler said:


> AR mil-spec lower. .223 upper for coyote and buy a matching 6.8 spc upper for hogs. Don't think 6.8 is enough gun? Just double tap 'em.


There is a good suggestion, You can get an AR lower and then buy more than one upper. There are lots of choices in uppers if you shop around. The good ones cost as much as an entire bolt gun, but most of the time you get what you pay for in ARs.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Go big or go home, try a 50 Beawulf for big and power.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Count me as one more who doesn't have anything against the .223, just thinks the .243 is a far better choice. Those Hornady rounds are great out of a handguns shorter barrel by the way, the Stryker spits them and the Win. ballistic silver tips out at 3316fps. and 3310fps. at 25 yds. which ends up being 3/4" high at 100 yds = 2"low at 200 yds for me with that pistol, projectile, and at that speed. The best thing being I can switch between those two and keep the exact same impact, don't have to mess with the scope unless I step up to heavier projectiles.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

too many 3's, I prefer a 0 at the end of mine...


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Buy both 223 and 243


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess I will have to concede that charlie63 seems to have put the most thought into an answer. His makes the most sense to me that is. How ever if you only get one for now, I stand by my previous answer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

charlie63 said:


> Buy both 223 and 243


That sounds discriminatory against the 22-250 and .204.....


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Geeze, if we keep up at this rate I'll need to "bracket" groups of guns just to ensure I can afford to not discriminate Don.


----------

